# tylenol bad for ibs sufferers?



## eazeppelin (Jan 26, 2004)

For headaches I take tylenol and aleve. They both upset my stomach, especially tylenol. I make sure I take them with water (no caffiene!) and with food in stomach. I hate to have to choose between a headache or bout with ibs. I'm open to recommendations! What do you take?


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

As far as i understand, Tylenol is Paracetamol and is one of the safest drugs i know that does not upset my stomach.


----------



## sam24 (Aug 4, 2004)

In my experience with both aleve and tylenol....aleve would be the culprit that hurts your stomach. Even with food I have heard and experienced that it is very hard on your stomach. Tylenol should be fine on your stomach with or without food. I don't want to say it definitely won't hurt you because everyone is different. My grandmother says it makes her sleepy, so it can have different reactions with different people. With experience though Tylenol is one of the safest meds out there.


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

from what i've heard...tylenol is one of the easier-on-your-tummy headache drugs...esp. compared to aspirin!...as long as the tylenol doesn't have codeine in it which is supposed to be quite constipating...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Tylenol/paracetamol makes me hot (as in too hot, not sexy hot).It does not hurt my stomach.Ibuprofen type drugs- like aleve, DO hurt my stomach.


----------

